# Just got my highschool letterman jacket and....



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 15, 2009)

It has a Balto reference on it, on the right breast you are allowed to have 3 lines of text and my three lines were

Endurance
Fidelity
Intelligence

Not nessicarily a direct reference to Balto but more to the sled dog teams back in '25 when they raced the anti-toxin to Nome which is my hometown XD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 15, 2009)

sweet, thats awesome man.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice. Cool story bro.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 15, 2009)

...Indeed.


----------



## Snack (Aug 15, 2009)

Gnome? 


Where?


----------



## Takun (Aug 15, 2009)

I didn't get my letterman's jacket on time because they put all my stuff on someone else's jacket. :|


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

I never got a letterman jacket because it's a waste of money.  And the school wouldn't acknowledge that I played on their Hockey team because they don't sponsor it, so fuck them.  They can't have my money.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 15, 2009)

letterman?


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 15, 2009)

I tend to think letterman jackets are pretty lame. However, I approve of yours.

Ours we could just have like... the sports teams or whatever you played for. No one had anything actually customized.


----------



## Azure (Aug 15, 2009)

szopaw said:


> letterman?


These monstrosities.  It sure does smell like the 50's in here.

http://www.freshnessmag.com/wp-gallery/nov_06/destroyers/varsity-1.jpg


----------



## Thatch (Aug 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> These monstrosities.  It sure does smell like the 50's in here.
> 
> http://www.freshnessmag.com/wp-gallery/nov_06/destroyers/varsity-1.jpg



But who's a letterman?


----------



## Azure (Aug 15, 2009)

szopaw said:


> But who's a letterman?


Could also be that stupid, unfunny, irrelevant jew that was on late night TV.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 15, 2009)

szopaw said:


> But who's a letterman?



The postman?!? I dunno. My school's sixth formers just got customised hoodies for the end of their school year. They were quite cool, actually.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 15, 2009)

Vague.  But inoffensive, and respectable.


----------



## Takun (Aug 15, 2009)

Letterman

as in

Lettering

It's what you get when you do well in a sport.  They give you the patch of the school's letter.  IE: Mine was a WC.

Then you are a letter|man

K.


----------



## Nick (Aug 15, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> It has a Balto reference on it, on the right breast you are allowed to have 3 lines of text and my three lines were
> 
> Endurance
> Fidelity
> ...


 
That sounds pretty awesome. lol good luck this year.


----------



## FiliaLunae (Aug 15, 2009)

I dont usually like Letterman Jackets but I think yours is a definate exception. It sounds awesome.


----------



## phrisco (Aug 15, 2009)

Letterman Jackets are pretty much overrated imo. It sickens me when an underclassman is wearing one tho..


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Letterman
> 
> as in
> 
> ...


YOU TURN INTO THE FREAKING LETTER-PEOPLE!?


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, when I first read "Balto reference" I was about to start laughing, but that is actually quite classy. B]] 



tox-foxx said:


> YOU TURN INTO THE FREAKING LETTER-PEOPLE!?


HELLO, I AM THE LETTER D. HOW DO YOU DO?


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Never got a letterman jacket from my school. Why? No one at my school did - they didn't exist where I went to school. I didn't like my school there anyway. I don't have a class ring either, nor would I want one of it. I DO have a Navy cruise jacket from one of my deployments overseas though (which is a letterman style jacket - same thing, just different event). I only wear it on special occasions though (like a Veterans thing). It's nice but definitely not my style or something I'd wear every day. I just wanted it as a memento. Has flags from most of the places I went on that deployment (one of three major ones I went on), some patches denoted what I did for my job, etc.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Aug 16, 2009)

If I were to have a jacket like that the three lines of text would in some way or another be an insult.

Examples;
{ You
are
inferior}
{Yesterday
I did
your mother :3}


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 17, 2009)

PROOF: lol

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0603/auntiemame/079d5337.jpg


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> PROOF: lol
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0603/auntiemame/079d5337.jpg



What's the W stand for?


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> What's the W stand for?




West High Vikings


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

1. Get jacket
2. Buy tobacco products
3. ????
4. PROFIT!!!


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 17, 2009)

I hated the balto movie.


----------



## Idlewild (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice! 
The letterman jackets at my school were fugly, considering the colors were red and gold. I never got one as I thought they were a waste of money, yet I bought a class ring...


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 17, 2009)

Letterman jackets are just lame since I associate this piece of clothing with the ignorant jock stereotype.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Letterman jackets are just lame since I associate this piece of clothing with the ignorant jock who stuck my head in the urinal and flushed repeatedly.



:V


----------



## Azure (Aug 17, 2009)

:V


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 17, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Letterman jackets are just lame since I associate this piece of clothing with the ignorant jock stereotype.




No need to worry about that ^^ I play football and track but I don't let it get to my head  I am really nice!



GummyBear said:


> I hated the balto movie.



It kinda has a place in my heart since it took place where I was born and raised for the first half of my life


----------

